# 997g SID



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

well - we just got a new lightweight record fork build:
a 997g SID!

it consists of:
2002 SID Carbon uppers
2001 SID Race shaved and re-painted lowers
'98/'01 SID race internals reworked and adapted to fit

that guy from germany used standard RS parts for his build. you will find a detailed description in german in the following thread...it's too much to have it translated and even though i know what he has done here and there it's still hard to explain it...but the result is LIGHT!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1623123&posted=1#post1623123


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

cool. he posted on weightweenies too.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

are 98 sid internals the lighter ones?


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

I feel like I could snap that thing like a twig...wouldn't trust my life to that fork.

JMO


----------



## xctearor (Jan 12, 2004)

*nice*

It is nice to see a post that actually contains something new and weightweenie-esque. On the other hand that steer tube looks awfully short, he must be a small guy.
Thanks for sharing Nino.
XC


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

xctearor said:


> It is nice to see a post that actually contains something new and weightweenie-esque. On the other hand that steer tube looks awfully short, he must be a small guy.
> Thanks for sharing Nino.
> XC


I would love to see someone make a custom carbon fiber set of lowers. Rather than shaving away existing materials.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*160mm steerer...*



xctearor said:


> It is nice to see a post that actually contains something new and weightweenie-esque. On the other hand that steer tube looks awfully short, he must be a small guy.
> Thanks for sharing Nino.
> XC


that's not extremely short. mine measures 168mm and i have a size M frame (18").the steerer tube won't save him 65g over mine...


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

except the al canti studs i took only rock shox original parts, so i trust this fork. the steerer lenght is 160mm, i`am 1,73m and need no spacers under the stem.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Thats totally impressive a Sub 1000g fork is totally cool.


----------



## bike4miles (Nov 14, 2004)

wow, amazing. My sid xc is 1450 grams! That one is like a whole pound lighter.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

please post the weightweenies fork link?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*link*



scant said:


> please post the weightweenies fork link?


http://www.weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4091


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

actual weight: 964g ;right side completely empty; the negative spring is also an top out bumper, that´s why i removed the top out bumper on the right side. 66mm of travel. it works


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*cool*

cool.
how's it riding? much flex?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crazyeddie said:


> actual weight: 964g ;right side completely empty; the negative spring is also an top out bumper, that´s why i removed the top out bumper on the right side. 66mm of travel. it works


Very impressive. One question I have is, with the right leg empty, holding no air chamber, that means teh left leg has to hold twice the air pressure, are the stock seals going to do OK with that?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> cool.
> how's it riding? much flex?


Does one ride something like that?

F80RLT owner.


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

there is as much flex as a normal sid has. there is not twice pressure in the fork. the fork needs the same pressure like a actual sid with one positive chamber. i took an actual air piston because the `98er one is perhaps not strong enough because this fork had two positive chambers. i also took an actual top cap and not the `98er top cap.

cu eddie


----------



## Smed (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Eddie-
Did you make the ti negative spring? If not, where did you get it?

Awesome fork!


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

i thougt it was a ti spring, but perhaps it´s just a steel one - i don´t know... the weight is 17 g, i think that would be too much for titanium.


----------



## Smed (Mar 2, 2004)

ok thanks.


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

actual weight: 957 g


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

One side is completely empty? Does that mean that fork has no damping system, oil or rebound control? Utterly worthless as a fork if so...


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Very impressive. One question I have is, with the right leg empty, holding no air chamber, that means teh left leg has to hold twice the air pressure, are the stock seals going to do OK with that?


SID's only use air on one side so there is no problem there. The other side houses the rebound and compression dampening assemblies. My question is what happened to that.


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2004)

the old 98 SID has the positive air chamber, the steel (or ti?) negativ spring and the damper cartridge all combined in one leg. the other one only contains a secong air chamber to support the first one, and crazy eddie removed just that single air chamber internals.


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

left side: `98 oil damping cartridge, negative spring, positive air chamber, top out bumper,
right side: empty


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sid or Z1*

to me a Sid or a Z1 are the two exampless of 'benchmark" single crown forks.
my serious racer son likes the Sid.
an oem 2.7# (big jump from a feathery 997g) Sid fork rides OK for me, at 200#

but you know what i realized... no one's paying me $ win xc races, so 'until a I'm faster than 80% of experts (then a 22# hardtail could be warranted) I'll xc race my bike with a Z1 ETA which is a hell of a more fun trail descending fork than a Sid of any wieght.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

Nino, I would love to see the pics in that German thread. Do you think with Crazy Eddie's permission you could post them here? 

PS: I cant find the thread on your custom SID. Could you post the link please. I want to show a friend who is thinking of doing something simmilar


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mikesnowdon said:


> Nino, I would love to see the pics in that German thread. Do you think with Crazy Eddie's permission you could post them here?
> 
> PS: I cant find the thread on your custom SID. Could you post the link please. I want to show a friend who is thinking of doing something simmilar


I found my thread here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=10111

i will try to look for those pics...


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Got mine at 1098gr (painted and for both disc and v's), could shave it and save around 40/50gr without painting.

PS: everyday use and since i tunned it (around 3 years ago) not even a single problem with the fork and only 3 times maintenance (once a year)



























8.960kg AL Epic


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

> Got mine at 1098gr (painted and for both disc and v's)


Details?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

damond said:


> 8.960kg AL Epic


Love the pink Epic. What year was that?


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

the changes were the ones Nino told except the "shaving": '98 SID Race cartridge on the right leg and custom paint. Oh, i forgot to say that the 1098gr include the nut and the steerer tube is 190mm!

I'll shave it when i have free time to see if i can reach the sub kilo!

@amillmtb: the frame was a limited edition (250 units worldwide) released in 2007 to commemorate the 25years of the Specialized Stumpjumper Model (Sauser and Liam Killeen used a pink frame too in 2006)


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

damond said:


> could shave it and save around 40/50gr without painting.


If i remember correct shaving off the disc-tabs was worth only 9g.

Getting rid of the original metallic-blue paint was like 35g but you have to put some sort of protection colour/laquer back on as well which again adds some grams.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

nino said:


> If i remember correct shaving off the disc-tabs was worth only 9g.
> 
> Getting rid of the original metallic-blue paint was like 35g but you have to put some sort of protection colour/laquer back on as well which again adds some grams.


In my case i would shave the V-brake tabs instead of disc ones wich would decrease the weight more than those 9gr!


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

That S-Works frame adds a ton of unsprung weight to the swingarm, I just don't know why they don't reverse the shock on that design. You would save some unsprung weight that way.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

From Epic 09


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ginsu2k said:


> That S-Works frame adds a ton of unsprung weight to the swingarm, I just don't know why they don't reverse the shock on that design. You would save some unsprung weight that way.


it was like that for tire clearance

...amazing that a sub 1kg suspension fork can perform okay enough for mtn biking - top work


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Really nice work. That is one light fork! But for me, a fork is something I would not like to skimp on. Im only 115 lbs. but would trust myself more by riding a rigid fork rather than an uber-tuned sid.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

seppk said:


> Really nice work. That is one light fork! But for me, a fork is something I would not like to skimp on. Im only 115 lbs. but would trust myself more by riding a rigid fork rather than an uber-tuned sid.


Me too. That's why i left my SID alone at a certain point. It still had all the performance it had when new but got lighter. But it had all the damping and shock absorbing qualities like before. All those extreme tunings take out half of the internals which in the end might still look like a real fork but in reality is just a couple of moving parts, not much more. Me too i'd prefer a full rigid fork over such a fork.

Anyway - since converting to discbrakes my nice an light SID sits in my basement collecting dust. I thought about mounting it on my sons 24" bike but still haven't found the time to do so.


----------



## mikesnowdon (Sep 25, 2009)

How about a 776g SID?

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21673

OMG!!!!!


----------



## 79Birdman (Sep 19, 2009)

:shocked: 

That thing is crazy light!!!!!

I guess its a good thing that I will never need to spend that kind of money on a fork due to the fact that I weigh about 210lbs. I would probably just crush it on the first hit.


----------



## mtrbiker (Apr 25, 2007)

nino said:


> ...since converting to discbrakes my nice an light SID sits in my basement collecting dust. I thought about mounting it on my sons 24" bike but still haven't found the time to do so.


Hey, I am looking for any lightweight fork MTB 1" or 1 1/8" like these 990-1350g. But I need the cantilever hole in the bridge and or the v-brake stud pivots as it is too much trouble for me to upgrade wheels to disc. Eventually I'll get disc equippment, but for now do you know where I can get the old style type configuration fork? I would even appreciate a center-pull built-in-bridge judy type around 3.2 lbs if it exists. I would love that 776g, but I probably can't afford it.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

mtrbiker,you should buy the RS Sid from 2007,mount an Alu studs,cut the steerer,and reinstal valve nuts. My one with starnut and alve nuts weight 1210grams,but you may have a problem to buy a new one.




Sorry for my pure Eng.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mikesnowdon said:


> How about a 776g SID?


How about no damping?
Those are basically completely empty.Just some air inside. I prefer a rigid carbon fork at 408g rather than a pure pogo-stick.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I have run a Judy with no damping cartridge inside for a while, no problem with a such pogo stick.

The human arms are amazing to adopt to various styles of terrain and bike types.

I can´t bear to run down rooty singletracks with a rigid fork anymore.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

So,guy like me ( 62-65 kilos) throw out the Pure DeLite damper,and be happy using very light fork with no problems??

Maybe someone know how much weight the Pure DeLite system,some pic on scale?

Thanks!


Sorry for my pure English.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

No 32 mm SID projects ?

I wonder what the weight difference between the carbon crown and alu one is ? Same as with the old one ?
Aswell as the weight difference between the Blackbox Motion Control damper and "normal" Motion Control damper ?


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

I think,that's the reason----->weight


----------

